
My Software Codyng Secret: We programmers need to stick together - LandedCostIO
https://medium.com/swlh/my-software-codyng-secret-c93188a2dfb8
======
jeffrallen
Nice but it would have been better to have the twist point out the value of
peer programming and mentorship. If "the code writing itself" was in fact
coming from Cody at the elbow of the narrator.

~~~
LandedCostIO
Good point, Jeff! Maybe Version #2 :)

